
Do you know of any resources for people who want to change careers? - zer0sand0nes
Is there some type of &quot;advisor&quot; services which could potentially be paid to help you transition in another career ?<p>If not that, then do you know of any website or place where you can post about your career problems and people will help you out in regard to that.
======
sarcasmatwork
Community colleges are usually a place anyone can goto and talk to advisers.
May want to try that route. Give the local community college and call and tell
them where you're at, and where you want to go. Good luck!

~~~
zer0sand0nes
I'm already a software engineer. Ideally, I would like to remain in the "TECH"
field. But I would like to be involved maybe in technical sales or consulting
or something like this. Maybe management or product/techproduct management.

I'm looking for something like this, not necessarily getting completely out of
tech.

------
sellingwebsite
The only resource I know of is 80000 hours:
[https://80000hours.org/](https://80000hours.org/)

~~~
zer0sand0nes
interesting. i will have a look. thank you!

------
chris5745
You could try talking to people in the industry you want to enter.

~~~
zer0sand0nes
I have, but that never seems to go anywhere. There are just so many unknowns
when doing things like this.

